# RCI-what an ordeal for ongoing search



## irish (Apr 6, 2012)

WOW!!! i cant believe the problems i had trying to get an ongoing search for a vacation for 2013.. 
the first girl put in the wrong dates... so i called back
the second girl put in the wrong room type and the wrong dates.. so i called back
the third girl finally got it right.. sort of .. then charged my credit card too much .. so i called again 
the fourth person had me on the phone for 30 minutes trying to refund the overcharge to my credit card.. UNBELIEVABLE!!
THANK GOD i have a computer so i can check for mistakes.
and THIS is why i almost never use RCI!!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2012)

irish said:


> THANK GOD i have a computer so i can check for mistakes.!!!



Forgive me for stating the obvious, but why not just do the request online so it is right from the git-go?

Sheila


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 15, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> Forgive me for stating the obvious, but why not just do the request online so it is right from the git-go?
> 
> Sheila



same here..


----------



## magicmandr (May 2, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> Forgive me for stating the obvious, but why not just do the request online so it is right from the git-go?
> 
> Sheila



I've been trying to figure out how to create an ongoing search with RCI through the HGVC-RCI portal.  Is this possible?


----------



## JulieAB (May 3, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> Forgive me for stating the obvious, but why not just do the request online so it is right from the git-go?
> 
> Sheila



Because it's problematic online too!  I have the hardest time entering long date ranges.  It always tells me I have dublicate resorts!


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2012)

magicmandr said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to create an ongoing search with RCI through the HGVC-RCI portal.  Is this possible?



Sorry. No experience with the HGVC portal. Maybe someone else will come along that knows.

Sheila


----------



## bnoble (May 3, 2012)

IF the HGVC portal works like the Wyndham portal does---no, you have to call.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 3, 2012)

Sadly, this type of service isn't uncommon from the front line VGs at RCI.  I've had to call multiple times before they get stuff right, too.  Web Support is MUCH better, so if I can justify anything as a web site problem, I'll try to use them.



JulieAB said:


> Because it's problematic online too! I have the hardest time entering long date ranges. It always tells me I have dublicate resorts!


If you haven't tried lately, try again.  I used to get that error almost all of the time, but since the last update a couple weeks ago, it doesn't seem to happen as often.


----------



## bnoble (May 3, 2012)

FWIW, the dedicated Wyndham desk is usually competent as well.  I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## presley (May 3, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> Forgive me for stating the obvious, but why not just do the request online so it is right from the git-go?
> 
> Sheila





carl2591 said:


> same here..



There is no way to request an ongoing request in RCI Points.


----------



## bellesgirl (May 3, 2012)

irish said:


> WOW!!! i cant believe the problems i had trying to get an ongoing search for a vacation for 2013..
> the first girl put in the wrong dates... so i called back
> the second girl put in the wrong room type and the wrong dates.. so i called back
> the third girl finally got it right.. sort of .. then charged my credit card too much .. so i called again
> ...



Whenever I use a guide, which isn't often, I tell them to hang on while I double check what they have done.  Rarely do they get it right the first time, but if they know I am watching they usually get it right the second time.  I only call if it is something I cannot do myself to begin with.


----------



## Conan (May 3, 2012)

If you're having any problems creating the ongoing search online, call RCI and ask to be tranferred to their web support.  They can talk you through it step by step.


----------



## JulieAB (May 3, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> If you haven't tried lately, try again.  I used to get that error almost all of the time, but since the last update a couple weeks ago, it doesn't seem to happen as often.



I was modifying an existing search to add more dates just yesterday and it gave me the error every time.  I can't figure it out.  Does it have a time span limit like 6 or 8 weeks?


----------



## MichaelColey (May 3, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> I was modifying an existing search to add more dates just yesterday and it gave me the error every time. I can't figure it out. Does it have a time span limit like 6 or 8 weeks?


I'm not sure.  Each line can only cover something like 8 weeks.  The calendar automatically shows the acceptable range when you're entering the ending date.

I was modifying a number of ongoing searches last week.  All of them worked except for one.  On that one (for the Villas at Disney's Grand Californian), I was entering a pretty wide-open search range.  I was able to enter two sets of date ranges (about 4 months) but when I tried to enter a third set (to cover 6 months), it gave me the error.  The third set of dates was far enough out that I just left it off for now.


----------



## kool_kat (May 3, 2012)

magicmandr said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to create an ongoing search with RCI through the HGVC-RCI portal.  Is this possible?



No, you have to call HGVC.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 6, 2013)

kool_kat said:


> No, you have to call HGVC.


Sorry to revive this thread, but I wanted to correct some information in it in case someone runs across it in a search as I just did. As of this thread, it *was* and still is possible to create on ongoing search through the HGVC RCI account. I've been doing so successfully for at least 4 years, so I know this for a fact since I've never created one over the phone. To do this, from hgvclub.com, simply navigate to My Club > RCI Affiliated Resorts > Reservations > Click here to Book my RCI Exchange Reservation. This takes you to RCI. Note the Terms & Conditions link while the bar is going across the screen after accepting the Terms & Conditions the first time you visit the site (I'll refer to these later). To create an Ongoing Search, you simply click RCI Exchange Reservations at the top then click Start an Ongoing Search on the right. Note, fees are payable upfront, and are applied to reservation fee if you confirm a match. When you get a match you have until the end of next business day (not counting Saturday) to confirm or release it or it is automatically released. Once a match is confirmed, technically RCI reservations are cancellable with refund of fee and points if you cancel by end of following business day (this is clearly stated in the above terms for both Points and Weeks reservations). If you cancel a confirmed ressie after the next business day you lose your fee and the points remain deposited with RCI. That's about it.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, that is terrible luck.  When I call RCI they are usually on the ball and very knowledgeable.



irish said:


> WOW!!! i cant believe the problems i had trying to get an ongoing search for a vacation for 2013..
> the first girl put in the wrong dates... so i called back
> the second girl put in the wrong room type and the wrong dates.. so i called back
> the third girl finally got it right.. sort of .. then charged my credit card too much .. so i called again
> ...


----------

